# Albino Marlin Costa Rica



## CCC

Incredible !!!


----------



## cheesegrits

Holy crap!!! Now that is really cool! My one question is it a black marlin or a blue and how the hell could you tell?


----------



## JD7.62

Not albino, its leucistic! Even cooler!


----------



## CCC

It is a blue marlin
http://billfishreport.com/billfish-report/rare-albino-blue-marlin/


----------



## Fielro

Wow, what a marlin. Great pics


----------



## TailRazor

beautiful fish right there!


----------



## BirdNest

Now that's awesome


----------



## MrFish

Pretty cool!


----------



## Jason

Yepper...dern cool!!!


----------



## panhandleslim

That is so wild. Very cool. 

I've caught or been involved in the catch & release of 100s of Marlin but I have never even heard of this. I once saw a light pink frogfish in Komodo (pink as a little pig) but I didn't consider the fact that it could have had Leucism.

If anybody knows the crew, contact them and get their story. Let's hope they released this fish in good condition. The chances of a fish, this white, reaching maturity has got to be less that that of winning the Powerball. Think of how easy it would have been for predators to spot them when they were juveniles.


----------



## CCC

The link I posted tells more about Capt and boat


----------



## panhandleslim

CCC said:


> The link I posted tells more about Capt and boat


Yeh, I've heard of the boat but I don't know the crew personally. I do know one Captain and one yacht owner there. I'll write them and see if they can add anything.


----------



## jmunoz

I just seem a news page on Fb talking like it just happened recently but I could of sworn I've seen these pics a while ago 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

jmunoz said:


> I just seem a news page on Fb talking like it just happened recently but I could of sworn I've seen these pics a while ago
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


A few months back, there was an albino sail that was caught. Maybe that was it?


----------



## jmunoz

MrFish said:


> A few months back, there was an albino sail that was caught. Maybe that was it?


Aint no telling probably so. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie24

JD7.62 said:


> Not albino, its leucistic! Even cooler!


What exactly is the difference in albino an luecistic?


----------



## lastcast

Albinos' have pink eyes, (feet, beak etc). Leucistics can be all white or partial patches like what most would call Piebald and has dark eyes and feet,beak etc.


----------



## Slqfisher

That's some dam good photoshop work right there!! Very cool fish...


----------



## WhyMe

cheesegrits said:


> Holy crap!!! Now that is really cool! My one question is it a black marlin or a blue and how the hell could you tell?


As you can see in the pictures, the pectoral fins of the blue marlin can fold with the fish as it swims. The Black Marlin pectoral fins don't fold back they are locked in place. That's one way one can tell the differents. 

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

